# COLD FRONT SAUGEYES



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

what’s everyone’s opinion on how the saugeye bite might be this weekend with the cold front coming in? Do you think they will turn off for a couple days or might they pick up? Trying to learn as much as possible about this species. Will probably be out at Alum atleast one day this weekend giving it a go.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

I’ll be listening to this thread. I think we’re gonna need a few more weeks for them to turn on. Also we haven’t had barely any rain if we did I bet rivers would be a good shot. I bet some of the river guys on here still have their holes and still slay them lol


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

It will take more than just a week before they really turn on. The more Shallow lakes should be first!!!! But they will start moving up close in all lakes Quickly after the weather turns. One thing I do is use a pool thermometer to check the surface water temperature when I am bank fishing it helps out a lot. And I also like seeing the Dying Shad The ones that are swimming very erratically kind of flipped to their side and flutter down then there is no doubt it is time to kill them


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

The streams have already started. I have done well the last 3 weeks in creeks and rivers.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I was always told as a general rule, cold fronts in the spring and summer shut them down, cold fronts in the fall fire them up. Good luck!


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> what’s everyone’s opinion on how the saugeye bite might be this weekend with the cold front coming in? Do you think they will turn off for a couple days or might they pick up? Trying to learn as much as possible about this species. Will probably be out at Alum atleast one day this weekend giving it a go.


Shut up and go deer hunting lol


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

HookSet Harvey said:


> Shut up and go deer hunting lol


That’s on the list this weekend too


----------



## Saugeyeaddict (Oct 22, 2011)

Water temps in lakes needs to drop about 15 degrees. A week of 40-50 degree nights will help. A lot of lakes are still 74-85 degrees- too warm for Saugeye unless you find some stragglers.


----------



## BrandonMiller526 (Dec 18, 2018)

Saugeyeaddict said:


> Water temps in lakes needs to drop about 15 degrees. A week of 40-50 degree nights will help. A lot of lakes are still 74-85 degrees- too warm for Saugeye unless you find some stragglers.


This question is probably answered on OGF somewhere, but I'm relatively new to saugeye so you or someone else can answer this. Obviously many people could probably go and catch from shore year round but for average Joe me whats a good water temp to start at?


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

BrandonMiller526 said:


> This question is probably answered on OGF somewhere, but I'm relatively new to saugeye so you or someone else can answer this. Obviously many people could probably go and catch from shore year round but for average Joe me whats a good water temp to start at?


I would say 50’s are the magical numbers


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

In the spring I start working them when water hits 40 and in the fall it picks up when it drops into the mid to low 60s, but I catch plenty in 70 and 38 degree water too


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

I think cold front is fine. If it's been dry though it wont produce as much but like this one is coming with some rain rivers and streams should do pretty good over the next few days imo


----------



## Jerry Farkas (Apr 30, 2015)

We hit Buckeye today, we just got into some cats. Water temp was 68. We hit a ton of spots and could not find any saugeye or Crappie.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Piedmont Friday was 73.6....


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

Clevelandtocolumbus said:


> I think cold front is fine. If it's been dry though it wont produce as much but like this one is coming with some rain rivers and streams should do pretty good over the next few days imo


----------



## Clevelandtocolumbus (Sep 13, 2010)

cold front did very well this evening...


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Yep got some at a shallow lake missed a huge one that crushed a big joshy right at my feet saw her go crazy then hook popped out. Missed a ton of fish. But here’s a few of the pics i got


----------



## Snookhunter52 (Apr 1, 2019)

Really wanted to make it out to catch some river saugeye last night but I had to get packed to go to Maine for work today. If I catch any stripers on my off days, I'll leave a report in the out of state forum. But ya, it was really killing me because I know a jerkbait would have been money last night.


----------



## TugIsTheDrug (Sep 18, 2017)

I was out on the scioto this weekend floated about a 5 miles stretch of river. Caught 2 saugeye fishing for smallies, biggest was about 18 inches. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Southernsaug (May 23, 2019)

Nice fish Dillion and Clevelandtocolumbus. We were on the creek last night and only got one 22" and lost one. went this morning and they were short striking. We had four 10 second hook ups and off. We'll go again tonight and see. The last couple weeks have been pretty good though as I have several 22-25" inchers. Most have come on shadow raps or xraps. I like the sinking shadow rap in Halloween color. Jerk it and let it fall....then bang on the fall


----------

